# Is there such thing as a blue phase Beardie?



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello,
I am wondering if there is a blue phase in bearded dragons, I have never heard of this and am interested to know if anyone else has?
I have attached a pic and am interested to see what you all think.
http://img2.adpost.com/classifieds/upload/au/pets/au_pets.29703.1.jpg
I am interested to see what they look like when fully grown


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 24, 2012)

There is no such thing, but I have seen lavender coloured beardies before. They were bright purple on the flanks and dorsal surface.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, I couldn't find any information on blue phases so was unsure about the blue colour down the spine. Any idea what it may look like in older form?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 24, 2012)

cant see the pic mate, if it's a hatchy, that blue/purple colouring along the spine will fade as it grows. if they keep any of that colour it is usually just on the flanks


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry about that, here is the pic:
View attachment 244145

It's a shame the blue/purple fades, I have seen a few yellow's with the purple/lavender colour on the flanks and it looks beautiful.
Thank you for your help


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 24, 2012)

wont work


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 24, 2012)

My fiancée had a blue one, here look.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 24, 2012)

*ive seen some advertised in the last few days, cant remember where i seen the ad but im sure it was an aussie site and thought to myself 'blue'!!!!!! *


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2012)

No such thing hmm?


I am yet to see anyone establish a line of them though...


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 24, 2012)

*thought so on the pet pages reptile section NSW page 4

blue phase and gold phase for sale
*


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 24, 2012)

They are advertised for sale on this site.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 24, 2012)

@Jungle-Jak - Is the pic in the post above you working?
Annoying that it isnt working?

@RSPcrazy - Wow, what a beautiful beardie 

@GeckoJosh - Agreed, especially if they look like the one above :O

@GeckPhotographer & Jeannine - I was looking at getting one of the blue phases from them however I could find no information on blue phases, hence why I asked here

Thanks everyone 
Still a bit confused about the "blue phase" Interested to know what they would have looked like grown up with the blue down their spine.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 24, 2012)

*ive never heard of them either blackjack and only seen that ad for them late friday night when i was looking at the ads for a female BD 

ive heard of the gold ones but not a blue, maybe if your interested you could check out the petpage and ask the seller for a photo and information on them? guessing the breeder is the best one to answer any questions you have

i must say they do sound nice
*


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 24, 2012)

I flicked them an email this morning 
I agree, they do sound nice and was interested to find that people are selling blue phases


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 25, 2012)

This is my 2 year old dragon, hopefully this breeding season I’ll pair him up with a female and attempt to get the blue showing more prominent. No doubt it’ll take a while to get a successful line but I don’t mind.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice Dragon Skitzmixer
As Skitz has shown this is the most blue or lavender you will get on a beardie.
They only get this colouring on their side patches and this colour cannot be bred through the whole dragon.
They are not called blue phase or lavender phase and there no such thing as blue bearded dragon.
Also very common for hatchies to get the blue/grey look to them and some stage and disappears with age.


----------



## sammy09 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bloodbank Dragons have a blue phase and purple, piebald etc, heres a link:
Bearded Dragons For Sale - BLOODBANKDRAGONS.COM
(the blue phase is in the 2010 gallery)


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 25, 2012)

thats a pretty cool site sammy. interesting that leatherbacks are so cheap over there. cant say i like some of those dragons, they just look wrong, but makes me wonder how far away we are from breeding these kind of dragons in aus


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 25, 2012)

Brettix said:


> Nice Dragon Skitzmixer
> As Skitz has shown this is the most blue or lavender you will get on a beardie.
> They only get this colouring on their side patches and this colour cannot be bred through the whole dragon.
> They are not called blue phase or lavender phase and there no such thing as blue bearded dragon.
> Also very common for hatchies to get the blue/grey look to them and some stage and disappears with age.



Oh really? That's a shame! Is it possible to make the coloring more prominent though? Even it is just on the patches?


----------



## Brettix (Mar 25, 2012)

sammy09 said:


> Bloodbank Dragons have a blue phase and purple, piebald etc, heres a link:
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - BLOODBANKDRAGONS.COM
> (the blue phase is in the 2010 gallery)



I would not call that a blue phase


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2012)

There are blue Eastern Bearded Dragons


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 25, 2012)

any pics


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 25, 2012)

@Skitzmixer - What a handsome little man, his colouring is incredible 

@Brettix - Understandable, thank you

@Sammy09 - Wow that is an awesome site, so many unusual dragons they have over there, I strangely like a few of them. But they are all so cute xD

Thanks everyone


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 25, 2012)

Not a Beardie but gotta love the blue Gippslands.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Mar 25, 2012)

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3373971752817&set=a.1806440085505.2104795.1375004107&type=1&theater


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 25, 2012)

> Bloodbank Dragons have a blue phase and purple, piebald etc, heres a link:
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - BLOODBANKDRAGONS.COM
> (the blue phase is in the 2010 gallery)



Wow there are some strange colors on that site we are not even close to america to producing half those colors


----------

